# substrate composition



## clippo (Nov 18, 2008)

I am getting closer to adding substrate to my first tank now... just wanted some feedback on my plan if possible.

Firstly, due to the design of the tank, there will be a base layer of leca about 5" thick (to allow depth for the water section). On top of this there will be layer of weed membrane. The water level will be at least 0.5 inches below the membrane (I believe this will stop the substrate getting too wet?).

On top of the membrane I am aiming to have my planting substrate at 1-3" depth.

As I have no experience with this, I am not sure what to expect but I am intending to use:

> zoo-med ecoearth
> granulated xaxim
> fine orchid bark

am I right in thinking this will provide a good substrate for plants such as Nephrolepis and Asplenidum sp. ferns, Pepperomia and Tradescantia or Ficus sp climbers if planted directly in the soil?

I can easily collect some quality Oak leaf litter to add to the mix too... would this help?

What kind of ratios should I be mixing these in? (For example if I wanted to make 10 litres of the mix).

Finally, once the plants are in, would I be OK to dress the top with more orchid bark and then a layer of oak leaves?

Is it just a matter of then moistening the substrate occasionally?

thanks!


----------



## postal (Aug 12, 2008)

I think you're not getting responses because I doubt many people on this board have heard of Xaxim. I haven't.

I'm guessing it's something used frequently in Europe, but this board is primarily composed of Americans. A few Canadians, and some EU folks, but most are American, and I dont think this is a common item in the states, so no one knows what to tell you.

If you plan on adding isopods or springtails, oak leave pieces would be great. Still a good idea without springtails to add nutrient to the soil.

The soil should be "light and airy" to drain well without compacting.

I hope that helps a little, but unless one of the EU folks sees your post about xaxim, you're not too likely to get a better answer.


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Xaxim is tree fern 


Mix sounds ok man I would add some irish peat moss to it though and omit the ecoearth 

Or you could just go with peat bricks which will sprout all kinds of good stuff


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

I agree on tossing the eco earth and going with Irish peat moss.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi there - just thought I would chime in with what I've been using as substrate. The recipe is as follows:

*4 parts black earth* - (high in nutrients and no fertilizers)

*1.5 - 2 parts sterilized landscaping sand* - (helps drain excess moisture from the soil)

*2 parts chopped up spaghnum* - (keeps wet soil from compacting - I used half Long-Fibre spagh and half Zilla Forest Moss)

*1 part coco fibre* - (holds some moisture and lightens up the colour a bit)

*1 part orchid bark* - (for a little texture and added drainage)

Cheers!


----------



## stingfrog (Apr 1, 2007)

I use this recipe:

2 parts long fiber spaghnum moss
2 parts shredded cuprus mulch
2 parts pine bark nuggets
1 part crushed charcoal
1 part peat moss
1/4 part clay kitty litter

I run the cyprus mulch and the pine bark nuggets thru a shredder to make them smaller. You can also throw in a handful of shredded oak leaves for the springtails. I put this over the clay balls and weed barrier like you said but I would make the substrate deeper. It will compact down over time and that way you can also plant the viv without the plants being in the water.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

stingfrog said:


> I put this over the clay balls and weed barrier like you said but I would make the substrate deeper. It will compact down over time and that way you can also plant the viv without the plants being in the water.


That's what I forgot to mention! I made my substrate between 2 and 3 inches...a little more maybe in some places. Also, I didn't make it all uniform - add some little hills and valleys!


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

clippo said:


> I am getting closer to adding substrate to my first tank now... just wanted some feedback on my plan if possible.
> 
> Firstly, due to the design of the tank, there will be a base layer of leca about 5" thick (to allow depth for the water section). On top of this there will be layer of weed membrane. The water level will be at least 0.5 inches below the membrane (I believe this will stop the substrate getting too wet?).


You know, if your goal is to elevate your substrate above the water, it would be much less expensive, if the tank is large, to use a false bottom made from light diffuser pannels. It sounds like you would need a lot of LECA to do the job. Here in the US, one large pannel is about 10USD. If you search "egg crate" on this forum, you will get a lot of hits and info. One great thing about false bottoms; they don't move around much once you make them if you use enough supporting pvc beneath. However, it would take more water volume to reach 4.5" without the LECA present.




clippo said:


> On top of the membrane I am aiming to have my planting substrate at 1-3" depth.
> 
> As I have no experience with this, I am not sure what to expect but I am intending to use:
> 
> ...


I think the oak leaves are a good addition.

And I agree with others, the coconut husk material is sticky/messy and can get soggy.



clippo said:


> What kind of ratios should I be mixing these in? (For example if I wanted to make 10 litres of the mix).


I like my mix something like this:

2 fine/medium orchid/fir bark :
2 fine tree fern (xaxim/osmunda) fibers :
1 ground/milled spaghnum :
1 fine activated charcoal :
1 sphagnum peat

That's just an approximation. It's pretty close to the Atlanta Botanical Gardens mix.



clippo said:


> Finally, once the plants are in, would I be OK to dress the top with more orchid bark and then a layer of oak leaves?
> 
> Is it just a matter of then moistening the substrate occasionally?
> 
> thanks!



You could add more orchid bark if you want to, but it's not necessary. Can't see where it would hurt either.

Moistening the substrate after initial saturation, in my experience, has not been necessary - the mix I use is well draining (from the coarse particles), but also retains a high amount of moisture (due to the spag/peat). Also, I've found that it continually 'rains' in my tanks; water condenses on the sides (because of the inside/outside temperature gradient) and eventually droplets fall back into the substrate, keeping it consistently moist. Sometimes, condensation forms on the inside top and falls almost like like rain, only much slower. 

Hope that helps,
Mike

Edit: if your tank is very well ventilated, you may not see as much condensation..


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Where might one acquire some Irish Peat Moss?


----------



## clippo (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks all - I have the same question... where can I find peat moss (in the UK)? I'm guessing a garden centre, but is there a particular brand?

the bit thats confusing me is the 'parts' measurement I think....

so can a 'part' refer to basically any measurement =- for example if you say 2 parts soil to 1 part bark, does that mean 2 litres of soil to 1 litre of bark (or scaled up, 4 litres of soil to 2 litres bark)?

If so, I how does this sound...

2 litres irish peat
2 litres fine orchid bark
1 litre xaxim
plus maybe a litre of ecoearth (I'll use the rest to dress the background)
and half litre oak leaf litter?


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

There's a large garden centre near you that carries it just down the road from BPA, but any garden centre should have it stocked.. brand doesn't matter as it's a natural thing.

parts are equal measurements of stuff so you can work out what a part is to you.. though I wouldn't suggest using a teaspoon mate


----------



## clippo (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks mate - will have a look.


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Sorry I cant remember the name lol but I pass it on route 1 bus from birkenhead lol


----------



## clippo (Nov 18, 2008)

just been reading this site...

Poison Dart Frogs Poison Arrow Frogs Dart Frogs & Poison Arrow Dart Frogs Terrarium Animals from Saurian Enterprises, Inc.

and he suggests that you can use small grain aquarium gravel... and that plants will grow in it.

Is this true?


----------



## andrew__ (Sep 23, 2007)

Other than not having much nutrients for most plants sure. Aquarium plants have been growing in the stuff for years  going to depend on what plants you're looking to grow of course.


----------



## clippo (Nov 18, 2008)

that's interesting.

I think I'd like to use that rather than soil if it is possible... I guess it'd be OK to cover it with bark chippings and leaf litter right? Surely it'll be far less messy than soil...

I am aiming to have Nephrolepis and Asplenium ferns planted in it, plus either Ficus or Tradescantia climbers.

Sound OK?


----------

